# Is there any profession worse than journalism?



## Mr. Brown (Jul 13, 2021)

After seeing that our dear leader Null was in the news again it got me thinking about how much of a low life you would have to be to become a journalist.









						Notorious Website Kiwi Farms Loses Its Domain Registrar
					

DreamHost has allegedly asked the website best known for trolls and targeted harassment to find a new home.




					www.vice.com
				




This article is nothing more than low tier activism to try and take down a website for internet points.


> Cloudflare did not immediately respond to Motherboard's request for comment.


This article was not even written to be read, there's nothing interesting about it.

This latte drinking cum guzzling waste of skin of a writer wrote this merely to put pressure on Cloudflare to take down a website they don't like.

This is the exact sort of thing people hate about journalists.

So I ask you, the men and women of logic and reason... Is there any profession worse than journalism?

Because at this point I think if ISIS switched targets and just took care of the likes of Vice I would probably cheer them on.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 13, 2021)

Being a social media influencer.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jul 13, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Being a social media influencer.


Nah, those guys just live their best life.

"hey guys buy nord VPN, here's a picture of my butt"

Who are they actually hurting by doing that?


----------



## Pringles Can (Jul 13, 2021)

Only job that I think beats being a journalist in scummy shit is being a lawyer.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 13, 2021)

Mr. Brown said:


> Nah, those guys just live their best life.
> 
> "hey guys buy nord VPN, here's a picture of my butt"
> 
> Who are they actually hurting by doing that?


Have you ever seen the instagram bimbos in the wild taking pictures of themselves and putting stupid inspirational quotes. Then following stupid political trends they don't know jack shit about and regurgitating with other fellow low iq influencers playing the telephone game and essentially spreading misinfo like wildfire.

Do you not remember the white women of George Floyd.

Not to mention they go on these platforms to cancel shit they heard about in a span of 24h.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 13, 2021)

Person who scouts out child actors


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Jul 13, 2021)

Being a whore/OnlyFans poster, if you can even count sex work as real work.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jul 13, 2021)

Politicians are worse. Slightly worse.


----------



## 3MMA (Jul 13, 2021)

Professional GoFundMe Troon


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mr. Brown said:


> Nah, those guys just live their best life.
> 
> "hey guys buy nord VPN, here's a picture of my butt"
> 
> Who are they actually hurting by doing that?


they're harming the gullible kids who blow money on raid shadow legends because youtube daddy told them to
they're harming the dumb normies who fall for the "buy this mega supplement to lose 50 pounds of fat in a week!" snake oil they shill on facebook
and then there's the damage to public opinion they do with the political propaganda and cancel culture they push for views


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 13, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> they're harming the gullible kids who blow money on raid shadow legends because youtube daddy told them to
> they're harming the dumb normies who fall for the "buy this mega supplement to lose 50 pounds of fat in a week!" snake oil they shill on facebook
> and then there's the damage to public opinion they do with the political propaganda and cancel culture they push for views


I knew some dumb idiot that fell for a health supplement pyramid scheme on instagram, stupid bitch, she said it was a job but her income was minus 2000 dollars by the end of the month. Retard.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 13, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Being a social media influencer.



Aren't "journalist" and "influencer" pretty much the same thing in Clown World?

(especially after 2020)


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 13, 2021)

The thing about journalists compared to lawyers, politicians, etc is that those jobs actually make money so they have some excuse. Lots of people do awful stuff that makes money. Journalists are soulless corporate shills AND they don't even get paid for it. I went to look up the average salary at Vice only to discover another soulless corporate shill over at gawker did the work for me:





						Here Is Vice Media's Salary Breakdown
					

Vice Media, now valued at two and a half billion dollars, made a ton of money this year. How much do its employees make? Here is Vice's most detailed information yet.



					gawker.com
				






$45k AND they have to live in New York. And they don't mean upstate. That's absolutely pathetic.



> Vice has said in the past that its "average" salary for all positions is $70K per year. This chart gives a good bit more detail, showing that writers (unsurprisingly) earn far less than everyone else, and that in fact the only department with an average over $70K is "Sales and Business Development." The state agreed to essentially pay Vice $6.5 million in exchange for its promise to create 525 new jobs in Brooklyn by 2018.



Journalists are the worst.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 13, 2021)

Reddit admin, but just barely. Other than that, no.


----------



## Nig Kang Theory (Jul 13, 2021)

Prostitution. Oh, wait, same thing.


----------



## King Fructose (Jul 13, 2021)

Plus-sized influencer


----------



## GHTD (Jul 13, 2021)

congress


----------



## Full Race Replay (Jul 13, 2021)

video games journalist


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 13, 2021)

Being a member of the western elite.
But scummy urnalists are there megaphones so they go hand to hand.


----------



## Crazedking (Jul 13, 2021)

jannies because some make it a profession for 0 pay


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jul 13, 2021)

After seeing that our dear leader Null was in the news again it got me thinking about how much of a low life you would have to be to become a journalist.









						Notorious Website Kiwi Farms Loses Its Domain Registrar
					

DreamHost has allegedly asked the website best known for trolls and targeted harassment to find a new home.




					www.vice.com
				




This article is nothing more than low tier activism to try and take down a website for internet points.


> Cloudflare did not immediately respond to Motherboard's request for comment.


This article was not even written to be read, there's nothing interesting about it.

This latte drinking cum guzzling waste of skin of a writer wrote this merely to put pressure on Cloudflare to take down a website they don't like.

This is the exact sort of thing people hate about journalists.

So I ask you, the men and women of logic and reason... Is there any profession worse than journalism?

Because at this point I think if ISIS switched targets and just took care of the likes of Vice I would probably cheer them on.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 13, 2021)

Jews/Jewish allies.

For obvious reasons. And yes, it is a full-time job.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jul 13, 2021)

Fast food marketing


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jul 13, 2021)

Journalism pays well in spite of the low standards required, but you must be a amoral sociopath to make a name for yourself.
You mean worse in pay or worse in moralfaggotry?


----------



## heathercho (Jul 13, 2021)

I've made no secret of the fact that I'm a journalist, so I can answer from experience : No. There isn't.
Especially if you try to fight bullshit scam artists like Vice et al.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jul 13, 2021)

heathercho said:


> I've made no secret of the fact that I'm a journalist


Why haven't you killed yourself yet?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

Journalists are fine you edgy faggot. The issue is intent.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Jul 13, 2021)

Bankers have ruined the lives of millions of people with shit like the sub prime housing crisis.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 13, 2021)

Mr. Brown said:


> Why haven't you killed yourself yet?



Because you need actual journalists who aren't monkeys on type writers.

90% of "journalists" these days are glorified bloggers. There are still fantastic journalists out there who investigate important matters, liaise with whistleblowing associations and media outlets for those who can't lobby on their own behalf, subject matter experts, translation experts etc. 

There are people who actually follow morals and ethics. You have to remember that there's a distinction between mainstream, online-always "news" and actual news. 

Since Byuu's bullshit "death", none of these outlets have chased it up to find out if he's actually dead, when he died, how etc. None of these outlets have confirmed jackshit. Is that actually journalism? No.

Conflating all journalists to Vice News is just as stupid as saying all doctors know nothing because Tony Fauci is a lying hack fraud. Or all apples taste bad because you ate one rotten apple.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jul 13, 2021)

Whatever George Soros's official job title is


----------



## lllllllllllll (Jul 13, 2021)

Teaching soft sciences


heathercho said:


> 90% of "journalists" these days are glorified bloggers.


Bloggers are pretty much always better than journalists, especially non-profit hobby blogs. At least they write about topics they know stuff about and care about quality


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 13, 2021)

Being a cop because A.C.A.B. and that's what a washed up journalist told me to think while talking about Mappy.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jul 14, 2021)

Worst profession in the United States?





Spoiler: We all know the punchline


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 15, 2021)

Here is squiggle. Now you pay shit ton of money. I only accept metric shit tons.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 15, 2021)

I poke people with needles and charge them $30 just for the poke alone. All of those lab tests are like well over $100 a pop.


----------



## Slav Power (Sep 28, 2021)

The person that has to collect horse sperm samples.


----------



## Local Fed (Sep 28, 2021)

Slav Power said:


> The person that has to collect horse sperm samples.


Cenk Uygur already calls himself a journalist.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 28, 2021)

At least journalism was once useful, name a time when Reddit moderators were


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 28, 2021)

Traffic warden


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 28, 2021)

Remember: journalists were taught by college professors.


----------

